# I don't hate do gooders



## Yoni3jos

Hola! Leia un comentario que decia: ''I don't hate do gooders,I just think that vegetarians time is better spent forcing factory farms to close,or change their practices''
No se lo que quiere decir ''Do Gooders'' 
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## fenixpollo

La palabra do-gooder ya aparece en nuestro diccionario. Se refiere a gente con buenas intenciones, y la traducción es *fariseos*. ¿No te sirve en este contexto?


----------



## CulebronChris

Do gooders are people who have a view of the world and they want to change things to fit with that view, So, in this case, do gooders may believe that people should not eat meat so they picket supermarkets or shout slogans at people going into hamburger jointsor maybe they just complain that your mum cooks rabbit stew. At the simplest you would simply call them activists.

I should add that these people want things to change in a way that they think would be beneficial but the term do gooder is used as a way of deflating that attempt by making it sound a little silly. The term politically correct is used in the same way - oh, of course, you would say that you're a ........ and all ...... are politically correct.


----------



## Nimbrethil

Hi,
This depends a lot on the context, but " fariseo" means "hypocritical" and somehow it can be even the opposite to "bien intencionado". 
I suppose a "do-gooder" can be both as long as his morality is annoying for any reason, but I'm not English-speaking.


----------



## chileno

fenixpollo said:


> La palabra do-gooder ya aparece en nuestro diccionario. Se refiere a gente con buenas intenciones, y la traducción es *fariseos*. ¿No te sirve en este contexto?



Yo diría "buen samaritano", como en inglés.


----------



## Elcanario

_Buen samaritano_ no arrastra el matiz peyorativo que se supone que tiene do-gooder.
Yo más bien sugeriría adjetivar al sustantivo _bienintencionado_ con, por ejemplo, factótum, metomentodo, entremetido, metete, meticón, bullebulle, etc.
Un saludo


----------



## Elixabete

¿" enderezadores de entuertos"?


----------



## Yoni3jos

fenixpollo ¡Hola! Aquí en colombia se le dice a Alguien ''Fariseo'' cuando es un traidor o Hipocrita


----------



## Ferrol

Elixabete said:


> ¿" enderezadores de entuertos"?


It's the closest term I can come up with.I don't think that either fariseo or buen samaritano convey the right meaning


----------



## Ciprianus

Esto suena a los _activistas_ _buenudos_ argentinos, tipos buenos pero boludos, que a la larga son más peligrosos que los malos. Otra definiciòn posible es_ militonto_s.


----------



## Ferrol

También "desfacedor de entuertos" termino según la r.a.e. que se usa ironicamente
http://dle.rae.es/srv/fetch?id=Cy4xJbK


----------



## eno2

Do-gooders no es tan peyorativo como se dice aquí (hipócritas, fariseos etc.. ). Fariseo es la traduction de WR, terrible en este caso.
Es simplemente gente bien intencionada como Merkel que deja entrar millones de refugiados.
O activistas de Greenpeace. Se puede detractar sus motivos y actos, pero no son fariseos. Actúan abiertamente por lo que piensan y sienten.
Me temo que por el momento no haya una buena palabra española ya.



Ferrol said:


> También "desfacedor de entuertos" termino según la r.a.e. que se usa ironicamente
> http://dle.rae.es/srv/fetch?id=Cy4xJbK


 Eso sería una traducción 'litote'. (Y paráfrasis)



Ciprianus said:


> Esto suena a los _activistas_ _buenudos_ argentinos, tipos buenos pero boludos, que a la larga son más peligrosos que los malos. Otra definiciòn posible es_ militonto_s.


 =>




> Boludo es la palabra que mejor representa a los hablantes argentinos. Al menos eso cree el poeta, periodista y traductor Juan Gelman
> "Boludo", la palabra que mejor representa a los argentinos



Militontos si, muy bien, pero se limita a activistas. De 'militante' supongo. Hay mucho más do-gooders.


----------



## chileno

Elcanario said:


> _Buen samaritano_ no arrastra el matiz peyorativo que se supone que tiene do-gooder.
> Yo más bien sugeriría adjetivar al sustantivo _bienintencionado_ con, por ejemplo, factótum, metomentodo, entremetido, metete, meticón, bullebulle, etc.
> Un saludo


Ya veo...quizás bonachones o santurrones?


----------



## Rodal

Los activistas o los promotores del bien.


----------



## Ferrol

¡Caray eno! ¡Litote!  ¡Paráfrasis!
Tuve que consultar el diccionario..
No creo que valgan metomentodo
ni activistas
Sigo pensando que las opciones de Elixabete y mía son las que más se aproximan en el lenguaje hablado aqui


----------



## Elixabete

¡Había puesto primero la tuya Ferrol, con " desfacedor", pero la cambié porque me pareció que igual sonaba demasiado literaria, pero obviamente me encanta!


----------



## eno2

Buenhombres.
Me extraña que la prensa no haya encontrado un termino adecuado ya. Dutch tiene adoptado 'gutmensch', also 'goedmens', derivados del alemán Gutmenschen =>Buenhombres.
Que no son 'hombres de bien', según parece, sino 'fariseos'



Ferrol said:


> ¡Caray eno! ¡Litote!
> Tuve que consultar el diccionario..


 Una vez me han asegurado aquí españoles que tod@s aprenden el termino litote en el colegio en las clases de gramática...(cuando yo lo dudaba)

Yo tuve que consultar el dicc WR English-Spanish para do-gooders y me tomé una de estos sustos lingüísticos...


----------



## Elixabete

eno2 said:


> Buenhombres.
> Me extraña que la prensa no haya encontrado un termino adecuado ya. Dutch tiene 'gutmensen', derivado del alemán Gutmenschen =>Buenhombres.
> 
> Una vez me han dicho aquí españoles que tod@s aprenden el termino litote en el colegio en las clases de gramática...


Sí,  es una de las figuras retóricas que se enseñan en la asignatura de lengua española, supongo que igual que en los demás países en sus respectivas lenguas, luego la gente que no se dedica a esto de la lengua y la literatura ( aquí y en la Conchinina)  suele olvidarlos o el término les resulta familiar pero tienen que recurrir al diccionario para asegurarse del significado. Es más probable que un estudiante de bachillerato o incluso de cuarto de la ESO sepa que es un " litote(s)",  que que lo sepa un adulto ( pero me juego el cuello a que pasa lo mismo en Holanda).
Además, yo no diría que el uso de  " desfacedor de entuertos" o "do-gooders" sea un litote, es decir " afirmar algo negando lo contrario"/ the use of a negative statement to emphasize a positive meaning for example " a not in considerable amount of money" ( = a considerable amount of money). Se trata simplemente de una ironía o del uso de un término  con gran carga connotativa ( en ambos idiomas).
" Buenhombres" no es castellano.


----------



## eno2

Gracias por clarificar. Tienes razón que no es una negación directa " desfacedor de entuertos", pero claramente si un enfoque desde del otro lado del espectro semántico.* Undo* (the mixed up thing) instead of *Do* (the right thing).



Elixabete said:


> " Buenhombres" no es castellano.


Pero hombre, se necesita urgentemente un buen neologismo para do-gooder. Fariseo (de WR) no es la cosa.

Basado por preferencia en una definición adecuada de do-gooder como
M-W: :  an earnest often naive humanitarian or reformer
Cambridge.org: someone who does things that they think will help other people, although the other people might not find their actions helpful. 

Estamos plenamente en el terreno de neologismos con do-gooder...
La versión holandesa ha sido añadido al diccionario de gran autoridad  Van Dale  'provisionalmente' en...2017


----------



## Elixabete

¿Neologismo, para qué? En castellano tenemos "desfacedores de entuertos" desde 1605...


----------



## eno2

Jezus, so you had that ages before modern do-gooders existed...funny that. Sera la influencia de los conquistadores. Come off it,  nobody says or uses that in the press nor in personal comments nor is going to do that, though I wish you luck with it.  It's not even a near miss, semantically, mark my litotes.


----------



## Elixabete

What do you mean it's not even  a near miss semantically? A " desfacedor/ endereza entuertos" is somebody who devotes all his/ her efforts in setting straight all the wrong in the world even if nobody's asked them to do so and regardless of how much they're pissing the people around with their actions. I'd say it fits the meaning of " do- gooders " to a t. It may not be very common,I give you that,  however,  most educated readers would understand it straight away. Ciprianus and Elcanario have also offered good options.


----------



## Amapolas

"Buenudo" me gusta pero tiene un sabor muy local argentino, y no sé si se podría aplicar en cualquier lugar. 
"Desfacedores de entuertos" me parece que se puede usar en algunos contextos, pero es alguien que trata de arreglar los problemas de otros, mientras que "do-gooders" creo que es más amplio.
"Bonachones", como propone Chileno, creo que es una opción que se puede aplicar a un mayor número de situaciones. 
Finalmente, no queda muy claro a qué se refiere "do-gooders" en el texto de la pregunta original. ¿Gente que defiende a las vacas o trata de hacer que cierren establecimientos donde se faena carne? Sin mayor contexto, solo podemos seguir adivinando.


----------



## eno2

Elixabete said:


> What do you mean it's not even  a near miss semantically? A " desfacedor/ endereza entuertos" is somebody who devotes all his/ her efforts in setting straight all the wrong in the world even if nobody's asked them to do so and regardless of how much they're pissing the people around with their actions. I'd say it fits the meaning of " do- gooders " to a t. It may not be very common,I give you that,  however,  most educated readers would understand it straight away. Ciprianus and Elcanario have also offered good options.



You mean a Don Quichote? That would fit the description. Understand immediatly I did too.
As for acceptable options I saw one or two here but in the meantime there's no real good one available yet.

As I said, fariseo is unaceptable.


Aquí tiene una boya de salvamiento: Un* policor*. Es una persona políticamente correcto y 'pissing off the people around with their actions'.

Es una sigla oficial en holandés y pudiera servir también en español, coma sigla de lo políticamente correcto.


----------



## Elixabete

No creo que se refiera sólo a los problemas de otros sino a todo tipo de injusticias.
¿Qué tal "arreglamundos"?


----------



## Caribbean1706

¿Buenistas?


Buenismo

Buenismo es un término acuñado en los últimos años, y aún no recogido en el DRAE, para designar determinados esquemas de pensamiento y actuación social y política (como el multiculturalismo y la corrección política) que, de forma bienintencionada pero ingenua, y basados en un mero sentimentalismo carente de autocrítica hacia los resultados reales, demuestran conductas basada en la creencia de que todos los problemas pueden resolverse a través del diálogo, la solidaridad y la tolerancia.


----------



## eno2

Si, suena  bien, es termino único (one on one translation) y cubre la significación adecuadamente.


----------



## Caribbean1706

(...) "buenista" podría compararse con la expresión inglesa Do-gooder, literalmente 'hacedor de bien, el que hace el bien', empleada igualmente de forma satírica para aquellas personas que procuran hacer buenas obras a fin de ganarse el reconocimiento de los demás.


----------



## eno2

Elixabete said:


> ¿Qué tal "arreglamundos"?



Dangerous. Because it includes all the bad that could help 'organise'  the world. That's also connected with the belief in
manufacturability of society,
the feasibility of policies,  the manipulability of its inhabitants.


----------



## eno2

Caribbean1706 said:


> (...) " empleada igualmente de forma satírica para aquellas personas que procuran hacer buenas obras *a fin de ganarse el reconocimiento de los demás*.



Si es de uso satírico.
Pero reconocimiento no es motivo con los do-gooders, bien que naturalmente les gustará el reconocimiento ...

Di ya dos definiciones.

Otra más:



> Do-gooder definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary
> 
> If you describe someone as a do-gooder, you mean that they do things which they think will help other people, *although you think that they are interfering.*





Yoni3jos said:


> Hola! Leia un comentario que decia: ''I don't hate do gooders,I just think that *vegetarians time is better spent forcing factory farms to close,or change their practices''*
> No se lo que quiere decir ''Do Gooders''
> Muchas Gracias!



Vegetarian's time is very well spent being a vegetarian


----------



## Elcanario

Mi propuesta, que hice tras leer la definición de do-gooder en el diccionario, probablemente no me expliqué bien Ferrol, no era _metomentodo_ sino, por ejemplo, _*metomentodo*_ *bienintencionado, entremetido bienintencionado, etc.*
Lo de desfacedor de entuertos me parece estupendo aunque hoy en día tiene un registro casi exclusivamente literario o de película de época tipo Alatriste.
Un saludo


----------



## Ferrol

¡Que hilo más interesante!
Desde mi punto de vista los buenistas son "do-gooders" , y el término cubre uno de los dos sentidos de "do gooder" que da WR, pero no el otro

do-good•er /ˈduˈgʊdɚ/  n. [countable]

a person who has good intentions but is too unknowing and whose help has no effect.

WordReference Random House Unabridged Dictionary of American English © 2017
do-good•er  (do̅o̅*′*gŏŏd*′*ər, -gŏŏd′-), n. 

a well-intentioned but naive and often ineffectual social or political reformer.
Me gusta "arreglamundos" y estoy de acuerdo con Elixabete en todos sus posts
Amapolas : en España "bonachón" , creo no transmite el sentido de "do-gooder", sino de una persona que es un "buenazo" o sea muy (o incluso "demasiado") bueno
Por cierto si quereis pasar un rato divertido consultar en el r.a.e "boludo". El término no se usa en España , y ayer de varias personas a las que les pregunté sobre su significado en Argentina , ninguna dio en el clavo ni remotamente, pero es increible la diversidad en las acepciones del término entre los distintos paises de. Latinoamérica ,¡incluso en Uruguay  según parece su significado es diferente al de Argentina!
I get a kick out of our Forum!


----------



## Amapolas

_Arreglamundos _también me gusta mucho. Insisto, nos falta contexto para entender de qué tipo de _do-gooders _se trata en este texto.


----------



## Elixabete

De acuerdo con la necesidad de más contexto, es lo que determinaría la carga negativa de " do-gooders" y nos ayudaría a escoger la alternativa más acertada entre el activista  bienintencionado pelma y el activista con superioridad moral tocapelotas.( Aunque yo me jugaba unas cervezas a que se refiere a los segundos)


----------



## eno2

Hoy en la prensa finalmente leí el término 'Buenistas' que ha sido propuesto ahí

En #26 por Caribbean1706  y me alegro. Es un artículo enteramente dedicado en ellos/ellas.

Ingenuos y 'buenistas'

Espero que vaya a cuajar el término.


----------



## Rodal

En este artículo se usa la palabra "buenistas" en forma peyorativa.

".. ellos (los políticos) creen ser los listos y que, los demás, somos los tontos… los ignorantes y los ingenuos; somos los _buenistas_. Repasemos algunos hechos para ponerles frente al espejo..."

"..Ser lo que ellos, peyorativamente, llaman _buenista_ no solo es, por tanto, ser más humano, sino que también es ser más inteligente..."


----------



## eno2

¿Y? Lo que me preocupe (y joni3jos) es un buen termino para
Do-gooders, que  es támbien peyorativo. No puede ser de otra manera, como el termino esta acuñado por los enemigos de los políticamente correctos, de los activistas bienintencionados pelmas y de los  activistas con superioridad moral tocapelotas.

El articulo defiende a los así llamados buenistas del comienzo al fin contra  los a quienes  el autor tilda de "o unos mentirosos manipuladores o unos ignorantes y unos ingenuos".


----------



## Rodal

El artículo no habla exclusivamente de los buenistas, solo los nombra 2 veces en todo el artículo y son un adjetivo más de los tantos que se usan para referirse al pueblo, a nosotros, a los de la plebe. Sin embargo en el artículo de joni3jos, se hace mención solamente de los good-doers como activistas sociales que buscan cambiar la sociedad. Puede ser que se trate del mismo grupo de gente que los good-doers; a mi me pareció que más que un grupo social activista, buenistas son personas común y corriente con sentido común independiente, mucho más humanas quizás que la clase política.  No digo que no sea el mismo grupo pero tampoco puedo decir que el artículo se refiere solamente a ellos.

No me queda claro entonces si los good-doers pueden ser cualquier persona que piensa distinto al gobierno o si se trata exclusivamente de un grupo activista con fines humanitarios.


----------



## eno2

Solo dos veces...Buenista esta en el título...Un buen lugar para atraer atención.
Do- gooders y sus equivalentes existentes en otras lenguas son bastante generales de significado y además de un significado poco reñida. Es una pena que no puedo mentar aquí el termino alemán y holandés (términos idénticos) que dan  exactamente el mismo sentido de Do-gooders y construido con la misma raíz. Lo importante (por este hilo) es que se estrena en español el termino buenista en un diario de gran circulación (defendiendo los en este caso), también con exactamente el misma raíz: bueno- good.


----------



## Elixabete

buenismo no necesita comillas
Que tú hayas visto  " buenismo" por primera vez en prensa hoy no quiere decir que sea la primera vez que se utiliza en prensa. Es un término común y muy utilizado en castellano, aunque la RAE no lo recoge aún. Tienes una buena definición en Wikipedia.
Para mí, muy en la línea de Rodal, " buenista" no es una buena traducción para do- gooders, hay do- gooders, gente que se empeña en arreglar el mundo,  que tienen además una perspectiva buenista y los hay que no, son dos cosas distintas.


----------



## eno2

Y el término de 'los que no'?


La definicíon de buenismo en tu lazo es perfecto: 
El sustantivo *buenismo*, con el significado de ‘*conducta basada en la creencia de que los problemas pueden resolverse a través del diálogo, la solidaridad y la tolerancia*’ y que suele emplearse de modo *peyorativo*, no necesita comillas.


Obviamente Caribbean1706 ya había avistado buenista.
Para mi es el mejor término.


----------



## Elixabete

Alguien puede creer que los problemas se pueden resolver a través del diálogo, es decir ser buenista, y estar en contra,  imaginemos, de tomar medidas disciplinarias duras con los jóvenes que roban,  pero  jamás tomar la iniciativa de ponerse activamente a defender, intentar reformar la legislación ( no ser "a social reformer"). Un do-gooder es aquel que hace algo, que intenta cambiar las cosas según lo que considera bueno, sí además cree que la vía para ello es el diálogo y el consenso pues además será buenista.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Mi traducción sería:
_Yo no odio a los que se creen activistas, solamente pienso que los vegetarianos no pierden el tiempo como ellos y sí logran el cierre de granjas comerciales, o hacen que cambien sus prácticas._


----------



## eno2

De creer nada. Do-gooders is a negative term bestowed on others. And not always on activists.
Uno es activista o no. ¿Que significa esto de creerse activista?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

eno2 said:


> De creer nada. Do-gooders is a negative term bestowed on others. And not always on activists.
> Uno es activista o no. ¿Que significa esto de creerse activista?


Son buenas personas, con buenas intenciones y quieren ayudar al mundo, de manera que se ven a sí mismos como activistas, saliendo a protestar pacíficamente, es decir, ellos mismos se consideran activistas dentro de ciertos temas, pero la verdad es que si no están debidamente organizados e informados, entonces no son "activistas expertos o verdaderos", solamente se "creen activistas" (creen serlo).

Es como si alguien dijera: "esa mujer se cree alta sólo porque usa zapatos de tacón de aguja".


----------



## eno2

#3 already says it all.
I'm not gonna check  if I posted it already, but Oxford dictionary says:


> A well-meaning but unrealistic or interfering philanthropist or reformer.



In the context of the opening post (vegetarians):

I'm a vegan, so I'm an unrealistic philanthropist. De activista o creerme activista, nada. No salí del sillón para action desde 1975.

They are not unrealistic. Interfering, yes, if they are activists. The whole terminology, do-gooder, buenista, politically correct, has been highjacked by opposing forces....


----------



## MiguelitOOO

eno2 said:


> #3 already says it all.


¡Sí!, CulebronChris y yo coincidimos en la misma interpretación.
Es importante señalar que no estoy traduciendo ni dando el significado específico de "_do gooders_". No.
Traduje la frase en inglés como un "todo", no lo hice "por partes", tratando de conservar la esencia de la idea al pasar al español. Entiendo que "_do gooders_" puede tener otras traducciones dentro de otros contextos.


----------

